# Portrait



## benjieO (Mar 3, 2008)

this is my first post on TPF. 







hope you guys like it...


----------



## benjieO (Mar 4, 2008)

here's another one:






Joy

She's an architect who uses bamboo and other materials found in the Philippines.


----------



## Rabieshund (Mar 4, 2008)

Good stuff, simple and pro looking. Thumbs up!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Great lighting on that first one.


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 4, 2008)

I agree, the lighting looks great on the first shot. It looks like you broke the rule of the shoulders being square with the camera, but it definitely works with that shot.


----------



## benjieO (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you for your kind comments!


----------



## leila (Mar 5, 2008)

i like 1 and 3. the lighting is really nice. how do you do that?


----------



## SBlanca (Mar 5, 2008)

the background is just sooo white that its amazing


----------



## Rabieshund (Mar 6, 2008)

leila: Probably just a big softbox behind/above the photographer. I often use that setup myself. It gives nice and smooth skin and reveals the cheek bones quite a lot. But oh well I'm not the photographer... Sorry. 

I'm not sure if I like how you cropped picture 3. Her arms feel a little too cut off. And there is not texture left in her skin, or at least none on this small version.


----------



## benjieO (Mar 6, 2008)

leila said:


> i like 1 and 3. the lighting is really nice. how do you do that?



I use a 2-light setup, the key light is placed high and to my left (for some reason, I find it hard to shoot with the key light to my right), and a fill light just below it.

Rabieshund: yeah, the small version gives out that look.  I too was a bit skeptical with the way I cropped it. thanks for taking time to read this thread.

once again, thank your for the comments and suggestions..


----------



## Puscas (Mar 6, 2008)

nice work benjieO! :thumbup:

good to have you on board, welcome and enjoy TPF!





pascal


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 6, 2008)

Is the 1st one a self-portrait?


----------



## leila (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks!!


----------



## benjieO (Mar 7, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> Is the 1st one a self-portrait?



I wish it was...unfortunately, i'm not as good looking.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Mar 7, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## benjieO (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## asherexplore (Mar 9, 2008)

these are great.
the last one is my favorite so far


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 9, 2008)

Great work BenjieO.  I see you are from the Philippines.  Do you work in Manila?  Do you know Eric Liongoren by chance?


----------



## benjieO (Mar 10, 2008)

Digital Matt said:


> Great work BenjieO.  I see you are from the Philippines.  Do you work in Manila?  Do you know Eric Liongoren by chance?



Thanks Digital Matt and asherexplore!  

While I am from the Philippines, I do not work in Manila.  I work from a group of islands called Cebu.  Some of my work however, has reached a couple of publications in Manila.

Having said that, I don't know a fellow named Eric Liongoren.  I'm sure he's a good person just like the people here at TPF.

cheers!


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, it's nice to see your work.  Keep it up.


----------



## benjieO (Mar 11, 2008)

here's something i did in black and white..hope you like it.


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 11, 2008)

very nice, can I ask what camera and lenses you used for these?


----------



## benjieO (Mar 11, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> very nice, can I ask what camera and lenses you used for these?



hey MarcusM! thanks for dropping by.  I use a Canon 30D and I was using a 50mm f1.8 for this shot.


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 11, 2008)

benjieO said:


> hey MarcusM! thanks for dropping by.  I use a Canon 30D and I was using a 50mm f1.8 for this shot.



Wow, the quality is amazing. I can't wait to get my new camera! Either a 40D or 5D, I'm still debating...it'll be awhile though. The wife gets mad every time I mention it!


----------



## kundalini (Mar 11, 2008)

Very nice work benjieO.  Your lighting is spot on.  Your models are very attractive as well.  I agree as mentioned, not too keen on the crop of #3.

Thanks for sharing.  Please post more for us.



MarcusM said:


> I agree, the lighting looks great on the first shot. It looks like you broke the rule of the shoulders being square with the camera, but it definitely works with that shot.


I think it works in this case, as little as I know, is because of benjieO's use of angles.  Notice the models right shoulder, elbow and hand are slightly dropped below the left which gives an illusion of the model not being square to the camera.  Very subtle, very effective.


----------



## crystal_lynn (Mar 11, 2008)

I am jealous!! These are awesome and so professional looking.  YOU are the BOMB!!!


----------



## benjieO (Mar 12, 2008)

kundalini: you got me there...my secret on that shot revealed!  

thank you so much for the comments! i'm glad you guys like the images i post here.  

daghang salamat = thank you


----------



## benjieO (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## rickyracer25 (Mar 17, 2008)

great shots Dude your great FTW bro


----------



## benjieO (Mar 30, 2008)

my first try on strobing..





*Self Portrait*


----------



## benjieO (Apr 9, 2008)

here's something new:


----------



## One Sister (Apr 9, 2008)

The hi key shots are great.  Actually, _all _your shots are pretty amazing.  Shooting a whole body or, worse yet, multiple bodies, on white is the bane of my existence.  I always have to do a lot of pp on these types of shots.  Did you do a lot of pp on the white back drops?  I always get a lot of light dropping off the edges which has to be fixed later.  I use a lot of diffusion on the back drop and have tried the back drop light on a boom, or low, diffused and not diffused and I still get the same mess.  I have followed the standard lighting ratios to get my white really white to no avail.    Am I given to understand you don't light the back drop at all???? As much as you can share would be _most _appreciated.


----------



## benjieO (Apr 9, 2008)

One Sister said:


> The hi key shots are great.  Actually, _all _your shots are pretty amazing.  Shooting a whole body or, worse yet, multiple bodies, on white is the bane of my existence.  I always have to do a lot of pp on these types of shots.  Did you do a lot of pp on the white back drops?  I always get a lot of light dropping off the edges which has to be fixed later.  I use a lot of diffusion on the back drop and have tried the back drop light on a boom, or low, diffused and not diffused and I still get the same mess.  I have followed the standard lighting ratios to get my white really white to no avail.    Am I given to understand you don't light the back drop at all???? As much as you can share would be _most _appreciated.




thank you so much for the wonderful comments! 

I do light my backdrop with two strobes that are  diffused by a 60cm by 60cm softbox on  3/4 power (i think) .  yes, i do get a mess at times but my PP workflow does not take more that 15 minutes per image despite using multiple softwares for my PP including getting a perfect white backdrop.


----------



## scubabear6 (Apr 9, 2008)

I love your last 2 shots. Beautiful subjects to.


----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful that's all I can say


----------



## jenncolang (Apr 13, 2008)

I am working SO HARD on my studio work and this is what I aspire to do!  

What lens are you using for the top photos if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## benjieO (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks for the wonderful comments.

jenncolang: for most of my shots i either use the 50mm f1.8 or the sigma 24-70 f2.8


----------



## benjieO (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## DRoberts (Apr 28, 2008)

Love the contrast. Very nice shot.


----------



## benjieO (May 2, 2008)




----------



## 3of11 (May 2, 2008)

Your work is great.  Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## benjieO (May 6, 2008)

*Goddess*


----------



## Terri Walsh (May 6, 2008)

WOW amazing work!


----------



## benjieO (May 6, 2008)

thank you for taking time to look at my work.


----------



## schumionbike (May 6, 2008)

benjieO said:


>


 
I like this one a lot, and the first one is great too.  All are very nice images though.


----------



## photographedmemories (May 6, 2008)

I absolutely love your hi-key photos!! Amazing work.


----------



## benjieO (May 16, 2008)

here's something i played with, hope you like this one as well...


----------



## danmass (May 16, 2008)

This is awesome stuff!


----------



## benjieO (May 17, 2008)

thank you danmass!


----------



## benjieO (May 30, 2008)

Here's something new:


----------



## ~Stella~ (May 30, 2008)

Incredible images - really nice work, Benjie.


----------



## alpinestarhero (May 30, 2008)

benjieO said:


> here's something new:


 
I liked this one, the subject looks happy, really nice natural smile.There's not too much going on on the photo that its too "busy" to look at, if you get what I mean, which makes it nice to look at.

I also liked that last one you posted with the girl in the long red dress :mrgreen: The shot of the guy standing in the dark was really cool, but the light at the side looks a little dazzling for me.

All in all though, you do excellent portrait shots :mrgreen:

Matt


----------



## benjieO (Jun 3, 2008)

here's another...






As usual, C+C are always welcome


----------



## dylj (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm going to reply to this in hopes that benjie will keep posting more photos. They are very good. The one alpinestarhero pointed out is my favorite -- the pose, the expression, the skin tone are so natural and beautiful.


----------



## benjieO (Jul 29, 2008)

almost two months...geez...well, here's something new


----------



## JaimeGibb (Jul 29, 2008)

benjieO said:


>



Amazing! What PP do you do to their faces to get such great texture?


----------



## benjieO (Jul 29, 2008)

JaimeGibb said:


> Amazing! What PP do you do to their faces to get such great texture?



hi jaime.  well, first off, their skin is clear like that, the make-up of course helped a lot and i tried lighting it using two strobes. one directly in front and above and one just below the key light.

for PP, i used, unsharp mask and levels.


----------



## John_Olexa (Jul 29, 2008)

All Fantastic work Benjie !


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 29, 2008)

Breathtaking....seriously.


----------



## benjieO (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks toofpaste and John_Olexa


----------



## MelodySoul (Jul 29, 2008)

Your work is amazing! I aspire to be as good as you one day.


----------



## benjieO (Jul 30, 2008)

MelodySould: thank you! i'm sure you can do better!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 3, 2008)

Your images are gorgeous.


----------



## Artograph (Aug 3, 2008)

VERY nice!!!     :O)


----------



## GeorgeUK (Aug 3, 2008)

Top quality work, thanks for sharing


----------



## aliaks (Aug 3, 2008)

perfect lighting! love all studio shots!


----------



## benjieO (Aug 4, 2008)

i am truly overwhelmed by all the wonderful comments i have received from this forum.

MARAMING SALAMAT PO
(THANK YOU VERY MUCH)


----------



## wlsmoku (Aug 4, 2008)

WOW!!! those are all very very nice!!! keep them coming please!


----------



## benjieO (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## MarcusM (Aug 4, 2008)

The background on that last one is great, is that a sheet or did you PS it in? It almost looks like he's floating, there's no shadows or anything.


----------



## benjieO (Aug 4, 2008)

hey marcus the background was PS'ed in using 3-4 different brushes.  in the process, i guess i eliminated the shadows on the floor


----------



## benjieO (Aug 27, 2008)

a friend from Dubai dropped in to get himself photographed, I hope you like it:


----------



## LilSparkPlug (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow.....just wow, your work is truly amazing.  The picture of the two women together face to face is stellar! I love the lighting.  The one with the woman who has the red hair and eyelashes is just amazing.  The red hair against the black....just wow. Post more!


----------



## clee27 (Aug 30, 2008)

benjieO said:


>



This picture ROCKED! LOVED IT!
I wanna go get my pictures taken! Darn you live to far! hahahaha


----------



## benjieO (Sep 8, 2008)

16 reasons to stay at the Waterfront Cebu City Hotel


----------



## benjieO (Oct 28, 2008)

it's been a while...







Manong Salu (old man Salu) is the guy most fashion designers from Cebu go to if they want their shoes made.  His shoes has graced the runways of U.S., Hong Kong and Milan but despite his achievements, he lives in a shanty in one of the poorest areas in the province.


----------



## dokis (Nov 8, 2008)

Like your work is your identity. It's nice to see.


----------



## danman281 (Nov 8, 2008)

how did you get that white background? 

nice pics


----------



## Pugs (Nov 8, 2008)

benjieO said:


> Here's something new:


 


benjieO said:


> here's another...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
These two... WOW!! 

On the second one, I wish her feet weren't cut off, but still... WOW!


----------



## benjieO (Nov 23, 2008)




----------

